# is this lab pregnant?



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys,

i noticed my yellow lab doing some weird things with her mouth, so im kinda curious if shes holding?






any insight would be great!

All the best!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From the looks and actions I would say she is holding. If you can shine a flashlight into her mouth you may see some eggs or even fry. Good luck.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks like she's holding. She'll start looking like this soon...


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

omg... what do i do? lol i dont have a second tank yet... do i take her out? im nervous 
i didn't think it would happen this quick...


----------



## garryism (Nov 2, 2010)

actually, it's a matter of what you'd like to do with the fry.

if you don't care about whether or not they survive in the tank you can leave the fish in the tank until she spits them out after a month. they're actually one of the best hiding fry so they have a decent survival rate if there are a lot of hiding spots.

mind you, your fish are still young so it's quite possible that she may actually swallow this clutch. i remember the first time my old yellow labs held. i had two females that were holding at the same time. got a little too anxious and was ready to put them in another tank, only to find out that they both swallowed after 3 days. 

eventually when they had their second and third clutches, i stripped them... but eventually stopped because they were breeding like crazy. i simply left them alone to spit the fry out whenever they did.

hope this helps.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had all my females holding at one time before....stripped a couple and left the rest to spit. Once in a while I strip a spawn still.


----------

